# Wikipedia-Sucher



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Och ich find Drone Metal lustig und der Threat geht eh direkt unter..
> Das der Typ da oben nur nen Wikipedia Sucher ist, dürfte eh schon lange klar sein.


Was ist ein Wikipedia-Sucher?


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2010)

Jemand der Sachen auf Wikipedia sucht. Musst du wirklich für alles einen neuen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Ich würde spontan behaupten jmd der behauptet ahnung von etwas zu haben und sobald man ihn nach i-was speziellem fragt liest er sich fix den wiki artikel durch
(in diesem kontext)
ansonsten seh ichs so wie EspCap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber wie kommt man darauf, das ich so etwas bin? Nur weil ich ein paar eher unbekannte Genres kenne, die in das Weltbild vieler Buffed-User nicht passen? Ich wills nur wissen, weil ich in dem anderen Thread ja nicht mehr fragen kann.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> die in das Weltbild vieler Buffed-User nicht passen?



müssen wir jetzt schon wieder flamen ?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass das so ist.


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass das so ist.




Na dann, und wenn jetzt jeder hier im Forum ein Gefühl von oder für irgendwas bekommt,dann machen auch alle eine eigene Thread dafür auf... Leute ganz ehrlich, hier fehlt mir eindeutig die Grundlage.

/Close


----------

